

Here's How Much A Unique Visitor Is Worth - kgarten
http://www.businessinsider.com/chart-of-the-day-revenue-per-unique-visitor-2011-1

======
JacobAldridge
I'd like to see Facebook launch a credit card. _That_ would be a different
business model with a much higher per-user valuation.

Sure, they'd have to jump an enormous number of hurdles in setting up as a
multi-national financial institution. For an optional annual fee (and
credits), get the Farmville branded Facebook credit card. Youch.

------
lynx44
Highly misleading. A visitor is someone who visits a website perhaps 10 times
or just 1 time. A user is someone who is using the website more regularly.

The value of a visitor is the percentage who convert into users * the value of
a user or s/t like that.

